# 2007 Burton Custom X vs 2010 Sierra Reverse Crew Snowboards vs other suggestions?



## dr4ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

So for this season I'm planning to pick up a new board.
I am an beginner intermediate rider, looking for a solid all-mountain board. When I hit the slopes, I usually just cruise around with my friends on groomed / random tree runs hitting jumps on small natural features. I want a versatile board, probably more on the freeride side than the freestyle side though. However, I still want a board that will allow me to progress into freestyle when I am comfortable to. 

I'm 5'5, 140lbs, with size 7 - 7.5 boots. I rode a 155 atomic axum last year, and I know for a fact I want to ride a smaller board for easier maneuverability. I want one that will handle icy days "okay" as well, and one that will allow me to carve aggressively. 


I plan to keep a low budget, so with a cap at around $200 I have found these 2 deals for snowboards:

1)
2007 Burton Custom X 147cm (Used)
- Good condition, but used, no major damage on base whatsoever
- Can get it for $150

2)
2010 Sierra Reverse Crew Snowboard 151 cm (New)
- "Based off the Burton Custom V Rocker mold and the construction of the 2011 Burton Process"
- Can get it for $200
- for more specs check Sierra Reverse Crew Snowboard Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


I'm wondering if 147cm will be too small for me as well, and what disadvantages that may bring.

So basically I'm wondering what board will be better for me out of these two boards. 

If anyone knows any other good boards I should look at for $200 or less (used or new), let me know. 

Reviews, comments, suggestions, whatever I'm open to listen.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## mjung (Feb 2, 2010)

i have an 09 custom x and it will handle very well on ice, and is a great board for carving aggressively at high speeds. However, it is a very unforgiving board because it is extremely stiff and has camber. You really need to be on top of things all the time or you will catch an edge and wreck yourself. If you aren't up to it it will be a painful learning curve. It will be great for stomping landings and halfpipe, but you will probably not want to ride it into the park.

I also have the 10 reverse crew, and it's probably a better "all-around". The rocker makes it a more forgiving, but it doesn't feel as safe or fast bombing down the hill.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

147 is too small for you for the boards you're looking at. 

Sierra is the devil, stay away.

For an all mountain board look at the CAPiTA BlackDeath, Ride Highlife, K2 Turbo Dream, NS Heritage, or a Burton Sherlock.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Nivek, I am a newb who knows nothing, so my opinion may not mean squat, but why do you say that Sierra boards are the devil? I have had the reverse crew and crew reccomended to me as great beginnier boards, and basically Burton Custom's that are rebadged. 

Maybe I have my facts wrong, but I've had several experienced boarders tell me they are decent boards for people on a budget.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Its not that the boards are necessarily bad, its that sierrasnowboards is a shitdick of a company.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

Ohh I see, they screw you over pretty bad??

Sorry, I know this is off-topic, but I might be ordering from there someday soon so I'd like to hear...

And its not too off-topic I guess, if dr4ke decides to order from there.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The company just did a lot of shady things in the industry. Not necessarily screwing over the customer, but just hurting the industry as a whole.


----------



## SnowKanin (Oct 24, 2010)

I see. Well hey, I might be up in your neck of the woods this year, I have family in Denver. Maybe you'll have to take this newb out and show him a good time on your favorite slope, lol.


----------



## pretzel (Oct 19, 2010)

you're going to want something more on the softer side as its better for people with small feet to turn the board. 
And look into the wideness of the board too. If there is space between the edge of the board and your foot, it can affect your turning ability.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> The company just did a lot of shady things in the industry. Not necessarily screwing over the customer, but just hurting the industry as a whole.


and this completely affects the quality of the boards


the industry bent over and fucked itself


----------



## mattkess (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I know this is definitely off-topic but just what did Sierra do to the industry besides breach the contract they had with Burton, or is that why people get so pissy about them. I don't have a side in the argument I'm just new and curious


----------

